# PHP/XML nur für Gildler?!



## Telsa (8. Mai 2005)

helas,

vorweg erstmal das obligatorische "weiter so". ihr seid dabei, mit grossen schritten zu thottbot aufzuholen. und für ein deutsches wowkb ist blasc schon sehr ausgereift (auch wenn es noch beta ist). *hutab*

aber ich habe auch eine kleine kritik: soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, funktioniert euere xml/php schnittstelle nur für gilden. das finde ich recht schade, da ich selten innerhalb einer zu finden bin. allerdings möchte ich auch eine statistik für meinen char schreiben.

gibt es eine möglichkeit, die blasc daten abzugreifen, wenn man gildenlos ist?? über suche hab ich leider nichts gefunden... bei den visitenkarte kann man ja auch gildenlose charakter angeben...

gruss,
telsa


----------



## kubi (14. Mai 2005)

Ich finds schade dass man da keine Antwort bekommt und wenn es nur die ist dass es keine möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Regnor (17. Mai 2005)

kubi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds schade dass man da keine Antwort bekommt und wenn es nur die ist dass es keine möglichkeit gibt.
> [post="89182"][/post]​



Moin moin.
ich war das ganze WE unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Hab mir mal Paris angeschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

also zur frage:
zur zeit gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Daten von Gildenlosen Chars ausgeben zu lassen.


----------



## Telsa (17. Mai 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> zur zeit gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Daten von Gildenlosen Chars ausgeben zu lassen.
> [post="89361"][/post]​



Steht denn eine Möglichkeit dazu in Aussicht?? Wäre sehr cool. Das dürfte für euch doch eigendlich nur ein kleines Script und keine grosse Sache sein, oder?!


----------



## Regnor (17. Mai 2005)

dazu kann ich leider nix sagen... mal warten bin b3n oder crow antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist nicht mein zuständigkeitsbereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kubi (18. Mai 2005)

Immerhin mal eine definitive aussage dass es (noch) nicht geht mal abwarten was die anderen schreiben


----------

